# Lautsprecher/Boxen per Wlan mit Laptop benutzen



## beambeam (28. April 2011)

Hallo,

ich stelle mir vor, dass ich mit meinem Laptop auf der couch sitze und über den Laptop Musik an meine Boxen Streame und die Boxen somit vom Laptop aus bedienen kann.

Apple bietet so etwas z.B. an, und zwar verkaufen die einen router mit einem 3,5 klinken anschluss mit dem man dann die boxen verbinden kann. Da ich kein Apple Fan bin und auch dafür keinen extra router kaufen möchte, wollte ich Fragen ob es dafür auch eine andere Lösung gibt. 

Boxen hab ich noch keine, ich will mir welche für genau diesen Gebrauch gekaufen. (Ich weiß, dass es Wlan boxen gibt, die sagen wir aber alle vom aussehen überhaupt nicht zu, zumindest die, die ich gesehen habe.)


Hier der Link vor der Apple Lösung:
AirPort Express Basisstation mit AirTunes - Apple Store (Deutschland)


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Solche Dinge gibt es leider in brauchbarer Qualität keine. Funkboxen usw. sind qualittaiv eher mittelmäßig, obwohl die dann zB 80€ kosten, und Geräte, die man an bereits vorhandene Boxen anschließen kann, gibt es auch so gut wie keine, die qualitativ was taugen.

Was kannst/willst Du denn ausgeben, und hast Du schon Boxen? Hast Du da auch einen Fernseher stehen, wo die Boxen sind? 


Eine Möglichkeit wäre was mit Bluetooth, das ist dann aber auch teils in der Klangqualität nicht sooo gut.


Oder einen mediaplayer mit Streamingfunktion, der auch WLAN hat - dann kannst Du per Laptop da einen Stream hinsenden.


----------



## beambeam (28. April 2011)

Also, meine vorstellung ist es auf der couch zu sitzen, im Forum zu stöbern und im Hintergrund läuft meine Musik vom Laptop aus. Da ich Student bin und wir keinen Kabelanschluss/Satanschluss haben, habe ich auch keinen fernseher. Das einzige was ich habe ist ein Laptop 

Boxen habe ich noch keine, möchte mir welche kaufen mit denen das geht, wenn es gehen sollte.


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2011)

Also, wenn Du Musik abspielen willst, die Du eh selber besitzt, dann würd ich Dir eher empfehlen, einen MP3 oder Mediaplayer zu kaufen und das an Boxen anzuschließen. Audio vom Laptop aus zu "senden" ist wie gesagt nicht so einfach und qualitativ oft mies, vor allem wenn man es mit dem vergleicht, was man für das Geld an Kabelgebundenen Alternativen bekommt.


Dann ist wie gesagt die Frage: was jannst Du ausgeben? Was willst ausgeben? Darf es auch eine "Box" sein, die am Laptop hängt, oder maximal ein USB-Stick?


----------

